# "Spring Type" leadscrew covers



## jtrout13 (Aug 26, 2012)

I want to fit a pair of these 'spring type' leadscrew covers to my mini lathe, but I can't figure out how they're made, or where I could purchase them.







Or alternatively, the ideal solution seems if I could find something similar to dryer venting hose, which was a small diameter ~1"OD, I'd use that to cover the leadscrew.

Any ideas as to how this is made?  My lathe thanks you in advance!


----------



## Sshire (Aug 26, 2012)

They are made by Spiroflex
Www.spiroflex.com

http://www.spiroflex.com/pdfs/Ld_scr_grds_A_B_eng.pdf


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 26, 2012)

http://www.spiroflex.com/pdfs/Ld_scr_grds_A_B_eng.pdf
Tin


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 26, 2012)

Just watch out that they don't restrict the amount of movement of the carrage which they do on a lot of lathes that have them fitted to pass health and safety rules before they can be sold.

J


----------



## Sshire (Aug 26, 2012)

From reading the PDF, when you request a quote, the ask for ID, movement length, etc. this leads me to believe that if one of the stock sizes won't fit, they'll make one that will. I'm going to send specs for my lathe. I'm curious what these cost.


----------



## Sshire (Aug 26, 2012)

If anyone in the UK lives near here...

Kern-Liebers Ltd.
Spiroflex Division
Unit 7 Lusher Way
Corringham Road Industrial Estate
Gainsborough 
DN21 1QB
United Kingdom


----------



## ninefinger (Aug 26, 2012)

McMaster-Carr has them too - called telescoping metal covers (saw them a couple of days ago in my search for metal way cover ideas for my mil...)

The travel is proportional to the diameter of the cover (and so is the price..)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#telescoping-covers/=j0rm81

Mike


----------



## jtrout13 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot Mike.  I see some 'bellows' type covers at McMaster that will work better than the spiral type.  I just didn't know the proper terminology to search for!


----------



## Hopefuldave (Aug 26, 2012)

They (the spiral type) are one of those "safety features" that make the machine harder to use / less useful... allow for losing around 2" at each end of the carriage travel unless there's 2" spare each end for them to telescope into! So far, I've never caught anything in either a leadscrew or the (more dangerous) keyway in a feed shaft, but I don't wear loose clothing at the lathe!

If the idea is more about keeping swarf our of the leadscrew and apron, a short guard on the leading edge of the carriage to deflect it will do as good a job as the spiral covers?

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## jtrout13 (Aug 26, 2012)

I cut a lot of brass and bronze on my lathe with carbide (higher speed) tooling, leads to a good bit of powder flying around.  I'd prefer to just cover the whole leadscrew.  Besides, I have this obsession about making my machine have all the features of a big industrial machine 

I don't ever use the whole bed length so 2" at that end is okay to lose, and also I don't ever get closer than 2" to the headstock due to the chuck thickness, so it shouldn't impair my use of the lathe at all.


----------



## Nitrous (Feb 6, 2015)

jtrout13 said:


> I cut a lot of brass and bronze on my lathe with carbide (higher speed) tooling, leads to a good bit of powder flying around.  I'd prefer to just cover the whole leadscrew.  Besides, I have this obsession about making my machine have all the features of a big industrial machine
> 
> I don't ever use the whole bed length so 2" at that end is okay to lose, and also I don't ever get closer than 2" to the headstock due to the chuck thickness, so it shouldn't impair my use of the lathe at all.



I wonder if the corrugated plastic that's used in wiring looms might do the job?


http://www.cableorganizer.com/wire-loom/colored.html

Nitrous


----------

